# Emerald / Forgotten Coast in July



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking to head down to PCB - Apalachicola region mid July. Coming down from the midwest, bringing the skiff for a couple days. Any and all recommendations welcome. Not looking for spots, just safe launches, good places to stay and what to expect fish wise. We will mainly be fly fishing. Buddy trip and don't want to step on anyone's toes down there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

I’ll be watching this one! I’m moving to St Joe Beach this Saturday.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Moving? Good for you. It's a growing little town. I have a place out on the cape.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

billkatzenberger said:


> Looking to head down to PCB - Apalachicola region mid July. Coming down from the midwest, bringing the skiff for a couple days. Any and all recommendations welcome. Not looking for spots, just safe launches, good places to stay and what to expect fish wise. We will mainly be fly fishing. Buddy trip and don't want to step on anyone's toes down there. Thanks in advance.



Mexico Beach is the best area for fishing and beaching it. You could run and fish East bay over towards PC, Crooked Island around Tyndall, St Joe, and Apalach. All not far run to trailer to all these places and a lot of fishing around.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I wrote about my trip to Cape San Blas. So "forgotten coast?" Nope. Its durn sure NOT forgotten and is just the opposite, let's call it "Remembered coast." Expect crowds on the road and at the rest restaurants. etc. You'll see a ton of Georgia and Alabama car tags. Just saying -- don't go off on me Alabama and Georgia people. Anyways, you'll see. On a positive note, at least they don't wear hockey jerseys everywhere they go. I'm blasting lots of people today.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Check here for most up to date ramp info: ArcGIS Web Application


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Check here for most up to date ramp info: ArcGIS Web Application


Thank you-


----------

